# Behold the Durocco



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Check this guy's site out. - www.durocco.com 

His project makes absolutely _no_ sense, and he proudly recognizes that fact. :lol: 

Funny as hell to read, as well-- check out the "Story" link. The videos are likewise funny-- and well done.



> There are good ideas and there are bad ideas, then there are those brainfarts so vile and ridiculous that the bearer of said thoughts should undoubtedly be subject to court ordered lobotomy.
> A twin engined Scirocco is far from a new idea, VW Motorsport built two of them in the eighties and several imitators have sprung up over the ensuing decades.
> But to construct such a hell-beast in today’s litigation happy society and then drive it to work… that’s a whole different story.
> 
> ...


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

That's bad ass:cheers mmmmm...next project?????


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

i think it's cool that thing is actually streetable, considering he had to fabricate the entire "rear" suspension mounts, as well as engine mounts and axle placement, not to mention getting both the motors and transmisisons to work in unison, all without any professional experience.

I want to see a car with two inline 4's driving a single driveshaft in a RWD car, with dual exhaust and an X pipe.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Not to take away from this guys project but VW did dual engine prototype Scirocco years ago. Was featured in Hot VW.
I like VW’s VR6 – V6 with one Head and W12 2 VR6 joined side by side with one Crank. 2 V6 joined IE W12


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:agree Willie Nelson has been running his diesel bus on veggie oil for several years. Pop goes the weisel!arty: arty:


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Holden said:


> Not to take away from this guys project but VW did dual engine prototype Scirocco years ago. Was featured in Hot VW.
> I like VW’s VR6 – V6 with one Head and W12 2 VR6 joined side by side with one Crank. 2 V6 joined IE W12


Probably why he did it.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

CrabhartLSX said:


> Probably why he did it.



Exactly. He gives full credit to the two prototypes that VW built.


----------

